# Announcement



## mkane182 (Jul 12, 2010)

In 2008 my hometown informed the state that they need 5 new officers. I received an interview card and when I arrived at the Station to schedule the interview I was informed that the town now only planned to hire 2 officers due to new budget reasons. Another officer shortly after informed me that if, and when, the town decides to hire again they are required to use the 2008 list of officers that the announcement was originally made on. Just wondering if this is true or not.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

I take it you're not on the 2008 list?


----------



## mkane182 (Jul 12, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> I take it you're not on the 2008 list?


 I am on the 08 list. However, the town hired the two vets off the top of the list and filled the two required spots. They performed several interviews but never got to me. I was number 6 and missed the interviews by around 1 person I believe.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Welcome to the civil circus where sometimes you just can't figure it out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

mkane182 said:


> I am on the 08 list. However, the town hired the two vets off the top of the list and filled the two required spots. They performed several interviews but never got to me. I was number 6 and missed the interviews by around 1 person I believe.


That's a tough break, but non-vets are seriously hampered these days.


----------

